# Brother PR-600 Needle Threader Problem



## xfuture (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey guys, 

So I was setting up my Brother PR-600 tonight and my automatic needle threader was not picking up my thread... so I looked a little closer. 

It seems the little flag that is suppose to go into the needle is off to the left and not going through the needle... 

So I use a little pressure on my needle and move it to the left, the flag goes through the hole now, but still just drops the thread when it is going on its downward motion. 

Is there a way to thread manually? or a quick fix for this? 

I just spent a lot of money on this machine and don't have hundreds for a replacement if that is what it cost... 

Please help!


----------



## Bana (Dec 6, 2014)

xfuture said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I was setting up my Brother PR-600 tonight and my automatic needle threader was not picking up my thread... so I looked a little closer.
> 
> ...


I have the same machine

I am at office for the moment so I can not send you a picture how to fix it right now. Later on I will do.

Alban


----------



## xfuture (Oct 4, 2014)

Bana said:


> I have the same machine
> 
> I am at office for the moment so I can not send you a picture how to fix it right now. Later on I will do.
> 
> Alban



Thanks Alban, 

Is it a serious problem or reoccurring? I tried to just throw the thread through the hole and test a few stitched.. maybe a mess I had to clean out of the bobbin area.. yikes!


----------



## Bana (Dec 6, 2014)

xfuture said:


> Thanks Alban,
> 
> Is it a serious problem or reoccurring? I tried to just throw the thread through the hole and test a few stitched.. maybe a mess I had to clean out of the bobbin area.. yikes!


I dont think it is serious. Please can you send me a picture so I can be more clarify.


----------



## graphicsonthefly (Oct 6, 2014)

It most likely in not a serious problem. The threader is probably misaligned and can easily be bent slightly to go through the needle hole. As for manually threading the machine, I do it all the time when changing all the threads. It's faster for me to do it manually rather than using the auto threader for all six needles. We're not very far from each other so maybe we need to get together to some machine familiarization training. Also there is a PR600 group on Yahoo that is very helpful and informative that you may want to join. There are 849 messages concerning the needle threader listed. Here is one that sounds like it might help you: _A bent threader hook can sometimes be carefully straightened with tweezers or a similar small tool. To examine the hook, remove the active needle = the one that is currently centered over the needle plate hole. Then hit the threader key to cause the threader to move forward. With the needle removed and the threader in that forward position, you'll have a good view to make an assessment of the hook area to see if it's bent and can possibly be re-positioned. _


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If you join the PR600 yahoo group, look in the files section. The complete maintenance manual is there with instructions on how to adjust just about everything on the machine including the needle threader. I just used the same instructions a few weeks ago to adjust the threader on my ENT10.


----------



## xfuture (Oct 4, 2014)

I joined a few but yet to be approved. I was worried this was a major problem. Anyone got a video on how to properly manual thread the PR-600?


----------



## Bana (Dec 6, 2014)

xfuture said:


> I joined a few but yet to be approved. I was worried this was a major problem. Anyone got a video on how to properly manual thread the PR-600?


Can you please send me a picture to see how it is ... and I can see what I can do later on because I am at office


----------



## xfuture (Oct 4, 2014)

Bana said:


> Can you please send me a picture to see how it is ... and I can see what I can do later on because I am at office



I am not at the office anymore. I cannot take a pic until later this afternoon. 

Basically the fork center that is suppose to go through the needle only hits the left side of the needle. It does not go into the hole like it should.


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

Hope this helps , the threader is adjustable but you will need the manual to see how. this is only the part of the manual for the threader.

Make sure you have the correct needle installed the correct way as this can cause problems with the threader also.


----------



## Bana (Dec 6, 2014)

Jim is right. follow the instructions , that all you have to do


----------



## xfuture (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks! Operation manual or service manual? 

Thanks, 
Michael


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

That is the service manual , someone said you cold get in from the group , I do think that is whee I got it from. well worth the down load.


----------



## xfuture (Oct 4, 2014)

If I can't fix it... is there any instruction on manual threading? After threading the needle hole... is where I get lost... where does the thread go from there?


----------



## jja1022 (Aug 29, 2017)

Bana said:


> I dont think it is serious. Please can you send me a picture so I can be more clarify.


Hi I noticed that you mentioned manually threading your machine. I am having a similar problem with the misaligned needle threader and was wondering if you can help advise manually threading. Do you need a needle threader?

Thanks,
John


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If the automatic needle threader doesn't work, your best bet is to just use a pair of tweezers.


----------

